# Battlefield 3



## alexnoise (20. April 2012)

Hi,

ich bin in dem Level wo ich den roten Draht durschneiden muss. Danach muss man den Typen erledigen. Welche Tastenkombination muss ich nehmen?
Sterbe immer vorher :o(

Greetz
alex


----------



## Mellsei (20. April 2012)

Lol...auf PS3 ist das die ganze zeit Kreis.... auf PC war das doch nur entweder linke oder rechte Maustaste 0o... einfach mal ausprobieren und aufschreiben .. hast ja genug Zeit ..


----------



## alexnoise (20. April 2012)

danke ich werde es probieren...


----------



## Mellsei (20. April 2012)

Ansonsten, falls es gar nicht geht ... letsplay bei YT anschauen und aufschreiben ...


----------



## Lukecheater (21. April 2012)

alexnoise schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin in dem Level wo ich den roten Draht durschneiden muss. Danach muss man den Typen erledigen. Welche Tastenkombination muss ich nehmen?
> Sterbe immer vorher :o(
> ...


 
Soll das ein Witz sein? Bei diesen geskripteten Nahkampf-Sequenzen sind doch die Tasten die man drücken muss ganz groß auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

alexnoise schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin in dem Level wo ich den roten Draht durschneiden muss. Danach muss man den Typen erledigen. Welche Tastenkombination muss ich nehmen?
> Sterbe immer vorher :o(
> ...



Bei nicht vorhandenen Reflexen bzw. Skill kann dir hier keiner helfen, bist auf ner Sonderschule du Lappen, dass ist wirklich null anspruchslos tu uns und dem Rest der Welt einen Gefallen und deinstalliere das Spiel, zerbrech die CD und lass deinen Origin Account sperren.


----------



## hifumi (21. April 2012)

Ohoh, nicht, dass die Entwickler diesen Thread hier bemerken und sich denken "Aha, BF3 ist viel zu anspruchsvoll, der nächste Teil muss simpler, zugänglicher und leichter werden!"


----------



## Mothman (21. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Bei nicht vorhandenen Reflexen bzw. Skill kann dir hier keiner helfen, bist auf ner Sonderschule du Lappen, dass ist wirklich null anspruchslos tu uns und dem Rest der Welt einen Gefallen und deinstalliere das Spiel, zerbrech die CD und lass deinen Origin Account sperren.


Komm mal klar. Steht hier nicht zur Diskussion, was für Schulbildungen wir haben.


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Komm mal klar. Steht hier nicht zur Diskussion, was für Schulbildungen wir haben.



Ok Entschuldigung Bitte aber bei sowas sehe ich immer Rot.


----------



## alexnoise (25. April 2012)

er ist eben ein Kind!


----------



## ExCorZisssT (26. April 2012)

Tapfertoaster , halte dich zurück ! > , ich habe die Kampagne erst vor 1nem Tag durchgespielt meinste am Anfang ? bei Semper Fidelis wo du dem Draht folgen musst und dann zerstören ? wo dich wenn du da bist einer Angreift ?


----------



## Mellsei (26. April 2012)

Ja , sicherlich ? ^^ Gibt es den noch eine andere Szene wo man einen roten Draht durchschneiden muss ?


----------



## tavrosffm (26. April 2012)

die tastenkombinationen können abweichen wenn du deine tastatur verstellt hast.
war zumindest bei mir so als man ganz am anfang die shotgun im zug aufnehmen soll wurde mir was anderes angezeigt als das was ich letztendlich drücken musste.in der szene wo du gerade bist war es bei mir auch so.
anscheinend haben die das immer noch nicht gefixed


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Aber nur wenn man die verstellt hat .. also so schlau sein kann man ja ... das man sowas bemerkt 0o.. da steht ja nicht das man F13 drücken soll ...


----------

